# Harmony Farms Dog Food?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I was at the grocery store today and as usual I had to browse the pet food aisle to see if there was anything at all I could bring home to the babies. I was surprised to see Natural Life on the shelves now, and right next to it was a food I had never heard of, Harmony Farms canned food. I read the label (what I could read in that tiny little print!) and it didn't seem like a bad food. Something I could actual pick up in an emergency at the grocery store. Has anyone here ever heard of it or fed it before?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just checked it out online and the ingredients look pretty good, actually. But it looks like it may have been involved in a recall in 2007, so you may want to look into that before feeding it. How much was it selling for?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It was $1.59 a can for the big size can, the same price as the Natural Life food. They had a couple of different flavors and I think there was a puppy one, too. This is one of the better grocery stores around and now they have the Natural Life, Harmony Farms, and Newmans Own on the shelves. They still don't have any decent treats in stock but it's nice that they are putting better foods out there. It's not one I plan on buying but if I run short of food during one of our ice storms or hurricanes at least I can grab a couple of cans to tide the beasties over until I can get them their regular food.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Or just cook/raw for them if you can't make it to the store. It'll definitely be easier on their tummies than a whole new brand. Maybe. Just a thought. But it is nice to know you'd have options.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Chowder --- Dog Food Analysis gives Harmony Farms 3 stars out of 6. Here's the link:

Dog Food Reviews - Harmony Farms Chicken & Brown Rice - Powered by ReviewPost

I have seen Harmony Farms at my supermarket. I know of a friend who feeds her dogs that brand and they seem to be OK on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Ooops, I sent you the link for the dry kibble not the canned food. sorry, I thought it was the link for the canned.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Or just cook/raw for them if you can't make it to the store. It'll definitely be easier on their tummies than a whole new brand. Maybe. Just a thought. But it is nice to know you'd have options.


During Hurricane Fran when the entire county shut down for a week with no electricity and the streets were blocked with trees , we ran out of dog food, The dogs and us both ate whatever was melting out of our freezer and the dogs were in heaven! They had hamburger, chicken, rice a roni , beefaroni, and anything else I had on hand for several days and they were some happy dogs! You start getting a little desperate when you have 4 dogs and are running out of food for them. I was afraid they were going to eat the littlest dog if we didnt' get out soon!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, wow that's scary! Stock up for winter, I say! But maybe that's just the part of me that wishes I could hibernate through winter like a bear.


----------

